# found small pistol primers



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Canton Fin Feather Fur has CCI and Federal small pistol primers on the shelf with a 1000 limit per day, not a lot of them I think they put out maybe 15000 per day.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I was down at Kames in Canton today and they also have small pistol primers but they will only sell them a box of 1000 at a time. they also have 40 cal. S&W ammo


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was at The Fin in Ashland yesterday and they had dozens of boxes of primers. Lots of CCI primers in just about every option except the "military" primers. They also had a pretty good selection of powder.


----------

